# Knife ID Help



## da_mich* (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello,

does anybody know this knife or the first Kanji character? I only know the second (景 / Kei). Thx for help.





Best Regards,
Michael


----------



## KenHash (Aug 18, 2019)

That says Kinkei 近景。Might be read a different way as a name, but nothing
comes to mind.
That is(was?) a label under the Seki Magoroku Line 関　孫六 made by KAI.


----------



## KenHash (Aug 18, 2019)

OK, as a post script, 近景 "might" also be read as Chika Kage. But I haven't seen any examples of that.


----------



## da_mich* (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice thanks for the great help


----------



## KenHash (Aug 18, 2019)

Bitte!


----------

